# Tenant left without settling energy bill - am I liable ?



## zxcvbnm (25 Apr 2014)

As the title states, my tenant left the property with an unpaid energy bill. 
Also - when he left, he didn't inform the energy company. (Perhaps that was my job?)

Anyway - The energy company have gotten onto me saying I am now liable. 

Is this correct ? I didn't think so.


----------



## elcato (25 Apr 2014)

Is the bill in your name ? Problem is they may try and scare you by saying they will disconnect but just threaten to change providers.


----------



## zxcvbnm (25 Apr 2014)

The bill is in the old tenants name. 
I now have a new tenant in place and they have changed over to him. 
New tenant is happy to pay from when he moved in (which was middle of last year)

But it's the last bill from tenant is still outstanding - and that's the one they want me to pay. It's €91.

The company are suggesting that because I never informed them the tenSnt had left I then assume responsibility for the bill.


----------



## so-crates (25 Apr 2014)

Was there any gap between the last tenant moving out and the next tenant moving in? Did you take a reading when the last tenant moved out as well as a reading when the next tenant moved in? 

I doubt they would have any grounds for cutting off the supply as the current tenant is not in breach of their contract and cannot be cut off because someone else hasn't settled their bill. It is probably easier for the company to chase you rather than the tenant who hasn't paid. They know where you are and they can connect you with the property. I would suggest supplying them with the forwarding details of your previous tenant and telling them to chase the correct person.


----------



## Paddylast (10 May 2014)

I have been informed by an employee of esb that once the bill is in the tenants name then the landlord is not liable. The contract is with the tenant that is why energy companies now look for a deposit or else the bill has to be paid using direct debit.


----------



## Dermot (10 May 2014)

zxcvbnm.  It was a bit careless of you to not take a meter reading at the time the last Tenant was moving out. You will know for again.
The electricity provider will have trouble making you liable for the bill.

What I do is I take a reading of the meter with the tenant present when they are moving out.  I also take a digital photograph which is date stamped.  I immediately ring the electricity provider and give them the reading and take it into my own name unless there is a tenant moving in right away.  When new Tenant is moving in I take a reading again with tenant present and give the tenants name and ask the tenant to ring supplier immediately to take the supply in their name.
I generally put the electricity meter reading on the contract.
If I have not heard from the electricity supplier within 10 days I will contact the supplier to see if the changeover has taken place.
Just saves hassle for the future.  It is the same with any other utilities.


----------

